
AI learns to solve quantum state of many particles at once - balsam
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2120856-ai-learns-to-solve-quantum-state-of-many-particles-at-once/
======
balsam
Paper here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318](https://arxiv.org/abs/1606.02318)

